# Count to 5,000,000,000,000,000



## xaiver (Oct 5, 2008)

1... next up is...


----------



## Scout (Oct 5, 2008)

5,000,000,000,000,000!

Yay! We did it! XD


----------



## xaiver (Oct 5, 2008)

cheater 2.. next is 3


----------



## cheesecake (Oct 5, 2008)

3, next is 4


----------



## Mercury (Oct 5, 2008)

4, next is 5


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 5, 2008)

This has got to be the most pointless topic ever. I mean, okay, most of the games are pretty pointless. But this isn't even _amusing_.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 5, 2008)

why is this in misc. discussion

actually

why is this anywhere


----------

